# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Arilena Ara

## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet këngëtarja  e re fituese e X FACTOR 2 Arilena Ara: Adhuroj Tunën, Elvana Gjatën dhe Dafina Zeqirin

Se kam vrarë mendjen për mashkullin ideal

X FACTOR 2 më hapi dyert e skenës*


Albert ZHOLI

Një vajzë e re, një këngëtare e re, e cila qysh me daljen e parë në X Factor 2, korri sukses të madh. Emocionet e asaj dite ajo i ka ende të gjalla. Ndoshta shumë e re, ajo kryen studimet, por edhe bën prova të përditshme për muzikën. Nuk mban dietë, pasi është shumë e re, por dhe geni familjar është pjesë  e elegancës së saj.

Rastësisht e nisët rrugën e këngës?

Gjithmonë e kam dashur muzikën, dëshira më ka lindur që e vogël. Babai ishte ai që më zbuloi dhe më çoi në talent shoun Gjeniu i vogël

 -Me cilën këngë jeni ngjitur për herë të parë në skenë?

Për herë të parë jam prezantuar në skenën gjigande të Gjeniut të vogël me këngën "Nevv York".

 -Kush janë mësuesit tuaj në këtë profesion?

Një shkollë madhe për mua ka qenë XFactor dhe aty kam marrë shumë mësime nga Xhoi, Soni Malaj, Albani Skenderaj, Pandi Laço dhe Tuna Sejdiun.

-Cilët janë bashkëpunëtorët tuaj, këngëtarë apo këngëtare?

 Për këngën time të parë kam bashkëpunuar me Rozana Radin që ka bërë tekstin.

-Me cilin kompozitor keni bashkëpunuar?

 Darko Dimitrov, kompozitori i mirënjohur me origjinë nga Maqedonia.

Cilat janë këngëtaret më të suksesshme?

Adhuroj Tunën, Elvana Gjatën dhe Dafina Zeqirin.

 -Pra ju menjëherë dolët me një këngë hit?

Karriera ime si këngëtare sapo ka filluar. Kam vetëm një këngë, e cila titullohet "Aeroplan" që sapo është lançuar, besoj që shumë shpejt do të bëhet hit, duke patur parasysh dhe suksesin e madh që pati në anonçimin e tij në natën finale të X FACTOR 2 .

A jeni ndjerë ndonjëherë keq në skenë gjatë natës finale në X FACTOR 2?

Jam e re në moshë dhe jo me shumë eksperiencë në skenat gjigande shqiptare. Kam qenë në siklet pak të dielën, më dridheshin këmbët nga emocionet.

Po dita më e bukur në skenë?

Hmm, kur fitova X Factor 2.

 -Keni një model si referencë apo keni modelin tuaj të të kënduarit?

 Kam, por unë jam veçuar për origjinalitetin tim.

 -Çështë dashuria për ju?

Nuk e kam provuar dhe nuk do të doja të prononcohesha për diçka që nuk e njoh akoma

-Cili është mashkulli ideal, sipas jush, çfarë cilësish duhet të ketë?

Nuk e kam menduar ende. Se kam vrarë mendjen për këtë gjë. 



-           Hobet?

Adhuroj kërcimin

- A mbani dietë?

Jam shumë e re, kam forma të shkëlqyera falë geneve familjare. Kjo ka bërë që të mos kem mbajtur dietë. 

-Veshjet e preferuara?

Preferoj D&G

- Syzet që përdorini?

Prada.

- Parfumi i preferuar?

Coco Noir by Chanel

-Ku i bëni pushimet?

Në Shqipëri, më pëlqen vendi im.

-A jeni xheloze ndaj shoqeve të njëjtit profesion?

Jo, madje i kam mikesha shumë të mira.

- Çfarë pëlqeni më shumë tek njerëzit dhe çfarë kritikoni?

Varet nga njerëzit, për kë bëhet fjalë.

-Mendoni të bashkëjetoni përpara martesës?

Jam shumë e vogël për të menduar gjëra të tilla.

-Çfarë bëni në kohën e lirë?

Nuk kam kohë të lirë. Studioj, këndoj, kërcej, kohën e lirë e kam shumë të kufizuar.

----------


## sirena_adria

Arilena: Gati Për Klipin E Rekordeve...

Ndonëse e re në skenë, këngëtarja Arilena Ara e cila u bë e njohur në spektaklin e talenteve X Factor Albania, duket se është plot vetëbesim. 

Ajo kohë më parë në skenë ka ardhur me projektin e saj të parë Aeroplan, i cili u pëlqye jashtë mase nga publiku, ndërsa tani bën me dije se po vjen me një projekt tjetër i cili sipas saj do të thyejë rekorde. 

Në faqen e saj zyrtare në rrjetin social Instagram, këngëtarja ka bërë të ditur se së shpejti do të vijë me risi. Gati për klipin e rekordeve, ka shkruar Ara, e cila duke u bazuar në këtë mbishkrim shihet është plot vetëbesim, madje projektin e saj e quan si projekt i rekordeve.


http://www.teksteshqip.com/arilena-ara/lajme_7337.php#

----------


## sirena_adria

_Pikenisja e rruges se suksesit !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Sa te talentuara vogelushet bukuroshe shkodrane  !_

----------


## sirena_adria

Nje yllez ne ngjitje ....

----------


## sirena_adria

:me kurore:    " Do ze vendin e pare ne X Factor ........"  dhe vertet e Fitoi !!!

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_...... Drejt nje rruge te gjate suksesi !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_... e me pas nje tjeter fitore shume fatsjellese !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Balada me e mire e Kenga Magjike 2016 !_

----------


## sirena_adria

" I'm Sorry "  (Nentori) versioni ne anglisht 




Remiksi i "Nentori" te Arilena Ares nga Bess, sic ju kemi treguar dhe me pare po njeh sukses ne vendet e Ballkanit dhe Europes lindore me pozicionim te pare ne Shazam te Rusise, Greqise, Rumanise etj. E ftuar ne Rumani per koncerte, gjate nje promovimi televiziv, kengetarja ka kenduar dhe versionin anglisht te kenges, i cili eshte pershtatur me titullin "I'm Sorry". Nderkohe permbajtja e tekstit pak a shume ka mbetur po e njejta. Versioni ne anglisht eshte i njejte me ate ne shqip dhe muzikalisht. Sa here qe publikohet versioni ne anglisht i nje kenge shqip, lexoj komente "Me mire shqip, perse e beri anglisht!" Eshte proces pune. Do behet dhe ne anglisht per te patur shitje kenga dhe per publikun qe s'di shqip. S'ka ndonje cudi te madhe. Nese kenga do kishte ukses ne Ameriken e jugut dhe spanjisht do ishte bere. Qellimi eshte qe te kete nje promovim sa me boteror, degjuesi pastaj mund te zgjedhi ke version te doje. Ngelen te gjithe duke u ankuar per cdo gje. E kuptoj kur versioni i ri ESHTE per tu ankuar, po jo per cdo kenge, e jo ne kete rast. U bene te gjithe profesioniste. 

http://revistaalbaniac.blogspot.ca/2...-versioni.html

----------


## sirena_adria

_Te rejat e Arilenes_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Janar 2017_ 

*Arilena Ara nënshkruan kontratë me kompaninë muzikore “Effective Records”*

Këngëtarja nga Shqipëria,  Arilena Ara ka nënshkruar një kontratë me kompaninë shumë të njohur muzikore, “Effective Records.ru”.

Kjo kompani muzikore ka marrë në menaxhim edhe këngëtaren e hitit “Lost on You”, LP.
Një gjë të tillë e ka konfirmuara vetë artistja përmes llogarisë së saj në Facebook, ku shkruar: “Udhëtimi vetëm sa ka filluar”.

“Effective Records” ka nën menaxhim promovimin e këngëtarëve të ish-vendeve të Bashkimit Sovjetik, si Rusi, Bjellorusi, Ukrainë etj.

Kujtojmë gjithashtu që kënga “Nëntori”, e cila i solli asaj suksesin, është transmetuar pak ditë më parë në ndeshjen Inter-Palermo.

http://www.insajderi.com/arilena-ara...ctive-records/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nentori ...... muaji qe shoqeroi Arilenen pergjate gjithe vitit !  Promovimi I versionit anglisht  !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje yll qe shkallet e suksesit po i ngjit nga 2 e 3  !_

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Simpati te vecante kam per kete kengetare te talentuar. Me vjen mire qe shkallet po i ngjit me ritme te shpejta dhe ne arenen nderkombetare.

----------

sirena_adria (27-10-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Arilena Ara merr çertifikatën “Platinium” në Moskë, “Nëntori” shet rreth 500.000 kopje në Rusi
_
Arilena Ara, këngëtarja shkodrane ka marrë mbrëmjen e djeshme  një vlerësim në Rusi. Ajo ka marrë një certfikat Platinium pasi kënga e saj ka kaluar mbi 500.000 kopje të shitura në Rusi.

Arilena ndodhet në Rusi në një festival me emrin “Europa Plus”, live i cili po mbahet në Moskë. Ajo është atje së bashku me dy këngëtare të tjera Shqiptare Bebe Rexha dhe Dua Lipa. 

http://dualajm.com/showbiz/arilena-a...kopje-ne-rusi/

----------


## sirena_adria

_" Europa Plus 2017 "_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Arilena Ara shkëlqen në Rusi, performon në shqip_ 

Këngëtarja Arilena Ara ka shkëlqyer me performancën e saj në Europa Plus Live, në Rusi ku ka performuar këngët e saj.
Ajo ka kënduar këngën e saj të famshme Nëntori në versionin anglisht dhe shqip, por edhe disa këngë të tjera të këngëtarëve të njohur me famë botërore si Lost On You të LP, She Wolf (Falling To Pieces) të David Guetta ft. Sia, etj. Përveç Arilenës në këtë festival kanë performuar edhe këngëtaret shqiptare me famë botërore si Bebe Rexha dhe Dua Lipa.
Tre këngëtaret shqiptare kanë performuar mjaft mirë dhe fansat kanë vrapuar të bëjnë dhe foto me ta.

 http://www.360grade.al/web-spy/item/...ne-shqip-video

----------

